# Need opinions please



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Work is presurring me to add my work email to my phone. (No they won't give me a blackberry) this means installing good for enterprise but work IT disallows rooted phones.

Options? Not sure if ota rootkeeper will work for this.

Reactivate my old unrooted incredible on another line?

Unrooted stock bionic is no fun at all.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

How will they know if its rooted? You could use safestrap and keep it "stock" and everything while at work and when you get home change your system to the "rooted" side.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Explain please?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

You could get a second phone then write it off on your taxes as a work expense









Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I think he is saying to bring the phone to work with safe system disabled (i.e.: stock ROM). Then enable safe system when not at work to run whatever ROM you want to use as a daily driver.


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

safe strap is your friend.

have a setup for work ie. safe system and a setup for system for fun.

or, root your phone, set it up however you want then uninstall super user. then you can say, look its not rooted.....anymore.......yet.........


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

RockyC said:


> I think he is saying to bring the phone to work with safe system disabled (i.e.: stock ROM). Then enable safe system when not at work to run whatever ROM you want to use as a daily driver.


Right but both sides will still be rooted...?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes. Try Gunner's idea then. Uninstall superuser on the disabled side. How else would they know?


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Honestly, unless they are paying your bill, I'd kindly tell them your phone isn't compatible with their system unless they allow you to use a rooted phone. What if you didn't have a smart phone would they force you to buy one?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Motorola's default email app is a good email app for professional reasons.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

smokedkill said:


> I think running stock on nonsafe, and whatever rom you want on safe is probably your best option.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Honestly, unless they are paying your bill, I'd kindly tell them your phone isn't compatible with their system unless they allow you to use a rooted phone. What if you didn't have a smart phone would they force you to buy one?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I agree.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Honestly, unless they are paying your bill, I'd kindly tell them your phone isn't compatible with their system unless they allow you to use a rooted phone. What if you didn't have a smart phone would they force you to buy one?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Unfortunately I can't make demands like that. Not when you work for a big 4 accounting firm.

Anyhoo, I will look into safe stock vs nonsafe rom idea.

Thanks everyone.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

If you work for such a large accounting firm then writing a second phone off on taxes as a work expense is the obvious choice.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> If you work for such a large accounting firm then writing a second phone off on taxes as a work expense is the obvious choice.
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk
> *


*

You know, that's truly not a bad idea. I was actually thinking of reactivating my old Incredible on another line just for this purpose. They will cover some of my bill btw...*


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Unfortunately I can't make demands like that. Not when you work for a big 4 accounting firm.
> 
> Anyhoo, I will look into safe stock vs nonsafe rom idea.
> 
> ...


Not to be rude or mean. but you are paying the bill not them. They can't hold it against you if you don't want to use your work email with your PERSONAL phone.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using RootzWiki*


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

tell them to piss up a rope!! its your dang phone. and are they gonna check and see if its rooted? do they check to see if you have clean underwear? tell them its not rooted and if they dont believe you they can get bent. or let them see your stock phone, then root the crap out of it.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

good points, good points. I'm not sure if good for enterprise will check for rooted phone and maybe won't install. Haven't used it.


----------

